# Trying to waterproof a concrete pool



## Northern (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi.
I'm building a little fish lake in my backyard. I already dag a hole and I want it to be a concrete lake.
However, I heard that concrete lets water out and so I'll be losing water.
What do I do to prevent it? I heard there was some kind of layer you put on the concrete to make it waterproof.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... How Big are we talking about,..??

A Plastic membrane might be a better, cheaper choice than concrete...


----------



## beranbr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pond Armor is what you need. It is used for water features and fish ponds. You can trowel it on, roll it or spray it. It is expensive, but it will create a waterproof rubber membrane that you need.

http://www.pondarmor.com/


Take a look.


----------



## @home (Jan 22, 2009)

have you thought about using fibreglass


----------



## wickedcid (Jan 20, 2009)

*Pond....*

There many different ways you can do it but the easiest and most inexpensive and will never leak is a pond liner,just google fish pond liners and you will find what you need.

Cid


----------

